# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  مؤتمر الحماية القانونية لحقوق الملكية الفكرية (جامعة عجمان - الإمارات العربية المتحدة

## hazem mohamed

تحت رعاية
صاحب السمو الشيخ حميد بن راشد النعيمي
عضو المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد
حاكم إمارة عجمان

ينعقد المؤتمر السنوي التاسع للجمعية العلمية لكليات الحقوق العربية

تحت شعار

الحماية القانونية لحقوق الملكية الفكرية

بالتعاون بين

جامعة عجمان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
والجمعية العلمية لكليات الحقوق العربية
ومركز الشارقة للتحكيم التجاري الدولي
11 و 12 ديسمبر 2011
مركز الشيخ زايد للمؤتمرات والمعارض، جامعة عجمان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
عجمان – الإمارات العربية المتحدة

 :5521:

----------


## أشرف

شكرا وبارك  الله فيك لك مني أجمل تحية

----------

